# a new anatomy website for medical pictures research



## stef_007 (Sep 18, 2007)

hello, here is a new website that includes anatomy and pathologies pictures useful for studies or searches. you can navigate through human body to find anatomic charts or medical care explanations, really simple to use. 
DirectAnatomy, your online anatomy software.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That is an awesome link! Thanks for the share!


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

WOW, what a beauty...this site would be pretty helpful...thanks for sharing, that's really nice of you. Thanks and keep sharing...!


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

*WebSites for Science Courses...*

Since there are hundreds of thousands of sites available for students to search through and increase their knowledge upon, I had an idea of posting links for the BEST and the MOST useful websites for science courses. Sites that will help students like me understand some basic and some not so basic information for studying and surviving through science courses that provide informative, interactive tools, animations, and quizzes.

I found a very interesting site or should I say a very COOL website that had already done the work for me; they provided *WWW sites* (references) for various courses such as Anatomy & Physiology, Microbiology, Biology, Histology, Geology, and more. You probably need to search around a lot since they have given many links for each course. So far, all the links that I have visited seems to be very useful in various ways.

I am posting few of the sub-links (only for Anatomy & Physiology since the thread talks about Anatomy website in particular) along with the main link to give you an idea of what this NHC site has to offer….check out other links, browse through, and enjoy learning! I am sure this website will be very helpful...

NHC Main Page “The Main Link”

NHC Website Index

Science Animations, Movies, and Interactive Tutorial Links (Subject links; Biology, Anatomy, Physiology, Microbiology, Ecology, etc.)

Anatomy and Physiology I (Cell, Histology, Brain, Skeletal System, Spinal cord, etc.)
Anatomy and Physiology II (Heart, vascular, Embryology, Immune system, etc.)


There are other external links as well, such as Science & Nature: Human Body & Mind where along with other types of anatomy and Physiology information, you can also play Interactive Body Games......very interesting and good practice!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good idea. These will definitely come in handy.

Thanks


----------

